# What do you wash your car with?



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

Gentlemen thank you, I've gotten more info than I could possibly hope for as usual :thumbup:


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

You're welcome jetter2. The guys in the detailing section are a great bunch of guys and we're glad to help a Texan. (A buddy is an ex marine from Texas - a real standup guy.)
-John C.


----------



## cincychuck (Jan 12, 2009)

Is the poorboys spray and swipe a good option to use if you've driven on wet roads and you get that annoying light splatter on your fenders, bumpers and lower panels? I drive a 2002 z3 and despite adding front mudflaps, even mildly wet roads seem prone to ruining a good weekend wash. I also worry about wiping off this dirt with a microfiber towel. Any extra words of reassurance that using this product won't scratch the finish? (Please humor me, I've only owned it for 2 months and am still in my OCD mode about pampering it and keeping it looking sharp)


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

The roadster looks really good so I can see why you want to keep it looking sharp. 
Maybe I'm a little overly cautious but I use a QD for only the lightest of dustings, whether it be pollen or actual dust, fingerprints, and bird droppings. Splatter like you describe, anything of a granular nature, would send me to an ONR treatment because it'll encapsulate the dirt. ONR can be very quick and efficient and remember to use a light touch with the mitt. Two microfibers to dry. One to soak up most of the ONR, and the final one to buff. Always use a light touch.
Protect-All's Quick & Easy Wash (QEW) is another alternative to ONR, and some like it even better. Detailer's Pride also just announced their version, so you'll have a bit of a choice.
Now's a bad time of the year for maintaining a good looking car in my area and yours. Just too much rain but summer's coming.
-John c.


----------



## cincychuck (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for advice. Being a newbie I understand what ONR is. but what is "QD"?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

QD = Quick Detail spray.

I recommend visiting http://www.zainostore.com and snag one of their package deals. ZKIT-1 is good to start with. Order a bunch of their carwash soap - its the best.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

cincychuck said:


> Thanks for advice. Being a newbie I understand what ONR is. but what is "QD"?


Sorry, sometimes the acronyms creep in for speed.
QD = Quick Detailer.
and just to confirm, ONR is Optimum No Rinse. 
-John C.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

i had a girlfriend that used laundry detergent on her car...
LOL


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Excitmnt94 said:


> i had a girlfriend that used laundry detergent on her car...
> LOL


Did she rinse it with Downy Softener to give it that Fresh as Spring smell?


----------



## cincychuck (Jan 12, 2009)

Johnz3mc said:


> Sorry, sometimes the acronyms creep in for speed.
> QD = Quick Detailer.
> and just to confirm, ONR is Optimum No Rinse.
> -John C.


As a new poster I very much appreciate the tolerance for these basic questions. I figured "QD" didn't mean "Qalifornia Duster" but my brain could get past that. :tsk: 
TGIF!


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Excitmnt94 said:


> i had a girlfriend that used laundry detergent on her car...
> LOL





LoneStar5 said:


> Did she rinse it with Downy Softener to give it that Fresh as Spring smell?


:bustingup


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

cincychuck said:


> Is the poorboys spray and swipe a good option to use if you've driven on wet roads and you get that annoying light splatter on your fenders, bumpers and lower panels? I drive a 2002 z3 and despite adding front mudflaps, even mildly wet roads seem prone to ruining a good weekend wash. I also worry about wiping off this dirt with a microfiber towel. Any extra words of reassurance that using this product won't scratch the finish? (Please humor me, I've only owned it for 2 months and am still in my OCD mode about pampering it and keeping it looking sharp)





Johnz3mc said:


> The roadster looks really good so I can see why you want to keep it looking sharp.
> Maybe I'm a little overly cautious but I use a QD for only the lightest of dustings, whether it be pollen or actual dust, fingerprints, and bird droppings. Splatter like you describe, anything of a granular nature, would send me to an ONR treatment because it'll encapsulate the dirt. ONR can be very quick and efficient and remember to use a light touch with the mitt. Two microfibers to dry. One to soak up most of the ONR, and the final one to buff. Always use a light touch.
> Protect-All's Quick & Easy Wash (QEW) is another alternative to ONR, and some like it even better. Detailer's Pride also just announced their version, so you'll have a bit of a choice.
> Now's a bad time of the year for maintaining a good looking car in my area and yours. Just too much rain but summer's coming.
> -John c.


Spray and wipe would be perfect for the use you described.
It is not a QD it is a waterless wash product. And works exactly the way you described by encapsulating the dirt.

Spray and gloss is their QD


----------

